

Should we hire this intern? You decide. - mdouglas88
http://www.mypunchbowl.com/blog/2009/02/09/the-intern-candidate-responds/

======
suhail
Claiming to work hard is different than actually working hard but giving
someone a chance never hurts. Just make sure they are what they say they are.

------
TrevorJ
I feel like I'm reading a tabloid.

